# Problem Installing Windows XP



## Mechanix11 (May 20, 2012)

Hi, well i got a problem, recently i formated my PC and i was trying to install Windows XP on it, when i try to install everything is fine until when is going to copy all the files it appears something telling me that "X" file cannot be copied etc.
I made a list of files:


> cinemest2.sys
> cpqdap01.sys
> cyycoins.chm
> cyzcoins.chm
> ...


So is there any way to solve this?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Pav (May 21, 2012)

So you're trying to do a fresh install on a clean PC? Are you installing from a manufacturer disc, or some kind of burned copy/flash drive or something? If you were able to at least finish with a partial installation, I'd say just boot it up and let Windows patch itself, but it seems like you're either missing files necessary for the install or something inside your PC doesn't like Windows XP.


----------



## Sicarius (May 21, 2012)

Are you downgrading from Win7/Vista?
is it a new build with fresh/first install?
is it an OEM DVD or a burned copy?

We need a little more info, man.


----------



## flint757 (May 21, 2012)

Did the disk ever work? If you don't know try a different CD. If you have a store bought computer it is entirely possible that they expect you to use a CD from them as well. The files you listed are unnecessary information, but it looks like those are program DLL's so I'm guessing this is a manufacturers disk. If it doesn't go with your computer it won't work assuming that is the case. You need to find another disk not associated with Gateway, HP, Dell, etc.

The other question is are you 100% certain you formatted it correctly? In general need more info.


----------



## Pav (May 21, 2012)

Step 1: get Windows 7 instead of XP.


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 22, 2012)

sorry for no reply, well i got some problems with a RAM memory stick i got so, now i got 512MB or RAM, i know with that RAM i cant run W7, i so i formated my 2 HDDs and i was trying to install XP and is a burned copy and i formatted with the options that have when is installing the OS.
I hope this can helps


----------



## flint757 (May 22, 2012)

First of all you only needed to format the disk with the OS on it for future reference.

Second, try again if it doesn't work the disk is bad and you'll need to get another copy/version some are just bad. Most of the 64 bit versions online that I've come across rarely worked right on the XP version. 32-bit ones typically worked I doubt it is hardware because the onyl hardware related problem possible is your HDD and you'd know.


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 22, 2012)

damn, so i cant install XP now on my PC? i got 2 HDDs btw and in both i had the problem


----------



## flint757 (May 23, 2012)

No you can just maybe try a different disk


----------



## Pav (May 23, 2012)

Have you used this burned copy of Windows before? Can you verify that the installation and system files are all good?


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 23, 2012)

i only donwloaded the ISO and then i burned and tried to install (it was the first time) and i only tested on my PC no in other ones.


----------



## flint757 (May 23, 2012)

Well then either you did it wrong (it being your first time) or that ISO was bad, it happens especially if you got it off the web. Download another one.


----------



## Pav (May 24, 2012)

Yep, that's definitely a bad ISO. Find another one or, even better, someone with an OEM disc you can copy.


----------



## wookie606 (May 24, 2012)

That happened to me, I couldn't get another ISO at that time, so I made a bootable pen drive and it works. God knows why it worked like that, maybe my dvd/cd burner is shit.


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 25, 2012)

well im going to download other one, so i hope can work now.
Also is good to burn with Imgburn or with other software?


----------



## flint757 (May 25, 2012)

I use PowerISO personally, but if it can read ISO's and it also has a burn button then all should be good.


----------



## Pav (May 27, 2012)

I've always had great results with Daemon Tools.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (May 27, 2012)

Source disk is missing files.

Skip them, find replacements later if it boots.

Good luck!


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the replies, and im going to check if it works with powerISO or deamon tools


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 27, 2012)

another thing, i was burning an ISO with PowerISO and then when it was on 62% it put an error. So it can be the CD or the CD burner the problem?


----------



## Mordacain (May 27, 2012)

Mechanix11 said:


> another thing, i was burning an ISO with PowerISO and then when it was on 62% it put an error. So it can be the CD or the CD burner the problem?



Could be either media or burner. You could try burning it at slower speeds (will increase the chances for success).

That being said, if you don't have a license you should buy an actual copy of Windows.

If you can't afford it, give Xubuntu a whirl - it runs great in low memory situations like yours and its free.


----------



## beneharris (May 27, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> Could be either media or burner. You could try burning it at slower speeds (will increase the chances for success).
> 
> That being said, if you don't have a license you should buy an actual copy of Windows.
> 
> If you can't afford it, give Xubuntu a whirl - it runs great in low memory situations like yours and its free.




 buying it would solve all of your problems. if you're in school, you can generally score a copy for about $99. thats how i got windows 7. you give them your school email address, and they give you a discount code. 

you really should just buy it instead of pirating it anyway.


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 27, 2012)

the CDs can burn only at 10x speed, so thats OK? its the lowest i can get on the cd


----------



## flint757 (May 27, 2012)

speed is fine. It doesn't matter it just determines how long it will take. My CD burner was going out and it had trouble burning so that definitely could be the problem.

As to the purchase suggestion I think he wanted XP and they don't sell that anymore. That being said there are a ton of variations on the web to download.


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 30, 2012)

hey guys a friend of mine burned for me a XP iso on a DVD, it gave me a some few problems but i pressed ENTER and it continue the installation, then when it said to keep installing, a window came in and said like some fatal error and the code of the error is "800b0100", seriously i think my PC is complete dead, so i want to know if there any way to continue installing or just leave my PC and get another one


----------



## flint757 (May 30, 2012)

Most likely you have a bad hard drive. It could be something else, but without having it to work with I couldn't tell you. All I can say is you probably don't have to replace the entire thing, the problem though is your are unaware of what to replace so you'll need someone with spare parts and knowledge of computers.


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 30, 2012)

i have 2 hard drives, so if i try to install on the other would work?


----------



## flint757 (May 30, 2012)

It'd be the quickest way to find out, but is you information/data safely elsewhere? Just try it with one hard drive present at a time for both. If your data is still on there then you will need to either hook it in to someone else's computer or buy a $20 Sata to USB cable.


----------



## Mechanix11 (May 31, 2012)

i got both connected in the computer


----------

